# High interrupts load xhci



## alexray (Oct 26, 2012)

Hello.

I have a very high interrupts load on the my FreeBSD machine. It happens when I plug an any USB device (like a keyboard), and the load is still high after disconnecting the device. It becomes normal after reboot. My system based on the ASUS P8Z68-V Pro/Gen3 motherboard. MYKERNEL is the GENERIC kernel with ipfw support.

Have somebody an any idea about this?

English is not my native language; please excuse typing errors.

Some information about my system below:


```
# uname -a
FreeBSD servergate 9.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE #0: Wed Mar 28 15:00:36 MSK 2012 root@servergate:/usr/src/sys/amd64/compile/MYKERNEL amd64
```


```
# vmstat -i
interrupt                          total       rate
irq16: xhci1                 17100449057      83822
irq23: ehci0 ehci1                710913          3
cpu0:timer                     221401429       1085
irq256: em0:rx 0                22097674        108
irq257: em0:tx 0                18238705         89
irq258: em0:link                       1          0
irq262: em2:rx 0               214846172       1053
irq263: em2:tx 0               207195326       1015
irq264: em2:link                       1          0
irq265: em3:rx 0               136419635        668
irq266: em3:tx 0               245257450       1202
irq267: em3:link                       1          0
irq268: ahci0                   33980035        166
cpu2:timer                      30943834        151
cpu1:timer                      83810265        410
cpu3:timer                      44786665        219
Total                        18360137163      89997
```

After
`# sysctl hw.usb.xhci.debug=16 ; sleep 1; sysctl hw.usb.xhci.debug=0`
in the /var/log/messages i found a next lines:

```
Oct 26 19:09:14 servergate kernel: xhci_interrupt: real interrupt (sts=0x00000000, iman=0x00000002)
Oct 26 19:09:15 servergate last message repeated 4270 times
```


----------



## SirDice (Oct 26, 2012)

Perhaps you can add your findings to PR 172199.


----------

